# First clean of my new Alfa MiTo QV SBK



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Gave my new limited edition MiTo a bit of a spruce up yesterday, just to see what kind of finish I could get without machine polishing (which it still needs!). I used APC on the wheel arches, VP citrus degreaser on the lowers, Angelwax FastFoam then washed using 2BM with VP Poseideons Carnauba shampoo. I used some Poorboys Black Hole glaze on the bonnet and finished the whole thing off with Z8, Meguiars tyre gel, CarPro Reload on the wheels, Britemax Final Shine on the exhausts and AG Vinyl and Rubber care and Fast Glass. Here's a few shots:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats the nicest mito i have seen :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely car mate


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

What a cracker..have you some more pictures of the inside and engine? Its so sad to see those horrible number plates there to spoil the lines


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

This mito is very nice:thumb:


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

hibberd said:


> What a cracker..have you some more pictures of the inside and engine? Its so sad to see those horrible number plates there to spoil the lines


A couple more interior shots, but no engine shots yet:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Lovely, those seats are stunning!


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

One last one and I'll stop. The plaque in the car stating it's car number 184 of 200 they made. Only 28 came to the UK.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks nice. Is it quick?


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

pee said:


> Looks nice. Is it quick?


It goes like stink. 0-60 in just over 7 seconds and goes round corners like its on rails.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mmmmm sabelts, those wheels look nice to, the flat finish suits them


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Well smart, luv them seats! :thumb:


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

The seats are fantastic, firm but comfortable. The finish is exceptional too. The exposed carbon fibre backs look amazing.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

great finish :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

That paint looks like glass!! Great car.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't see any orange peel, if that's the case puts high end brands to shame.


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Can't see any orange peel, if that's the case puts high end brands to shame.


No orange peel at all, I've looked. It's got a great finish.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful car you have there! I have always had a soft spot for Alfas. Had a 147 from new (6 months old) for 7 years. Loved it to bits and I really regret selling it 2 years ago.

I think I might have to have a conversation with SWMBO and get an Alfa back into the family......


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

This is one stunning Mito  Nice to see full size pics rather than on instagram.


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Beautiful car you have there! I have always had a soft spot for Alfas. Had a 147 from new (6 months old) for 7 years. Loved it to bits and I really regret selling it 2 years ago.
> 
> I think I might have to have a conversation with SWMBO and get an Alfa back into the family......


Everyone needs an Alfa. I wouldn't have any other car now, I just love them!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That Mito looks killer - period!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great looking car.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

That's stunning.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Nice mate.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice car :argie:


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good mate. How do you find the p zero tyres?


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Lone_Par said:


> Looks good mate. How do you find the p zero tyres?


I much prefer them to the Bridgestones I had on my Giulietta, less road noise and grippier, though with 170hp going through the front wheels even they struggle sometimes from a standing start. :car::driver:


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

DunkMiTo said:


> I much prefer them to the Bridgestones I had on my Giulietta, less road noise and grippier, though with 170hp going through the front wheels even they struggle sometimes from a standing start. :car::driver:


I'm finding the same. Got 278hp going through the front wheels and grip/wheelspins in even slightly damp conditions is an issue!

Was just wondering how they compared on a smaller car.


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Lone_Par said:


> I'm finding the same. Got 278hp going through the front wheels and grip/wheelspins in even slightly damp conditions is an issue!
> 
> Was just wondering how they compared on a smaller car.


They're still better than the Bridgestones on my Giulietta, those thing slid and slipped a lot. The Pirelli's have a better feel, just a slight lift off and everything grips again and away you go.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I like the look of that car a lot fella and looks like you have got some nice results frm the clean up the paint looks like a mirror


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

bazz said:


> I like the look of that car a lot fella and looks like you have got some nice results frm the clean up the paint looks like a mirror


Thanks. It's a pain in the **** to keep clean though. Also, the paint is very soft so it get's marked easily. I'm looking forward to the better weather when I can get some proper correction work going and some long lasting protection for the summer show season! :detailer:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunning.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice

Looks really smart :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Now THAT is a cool looking car! Love the seats! 

Very nice indeed matey, always nice to have a rare and interesting car. Looks splendid!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely car mate.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

DunkMiTo said:


> No orange peel at all, I've looked. It's got a great finish.


What's this orange peel people talk about?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> What's this orange peel people talk about?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_peel_(effect)


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome. 

What sort of money are these? And what's the spec?


----------

